# Does UAE embassy recognise ACCA membership certs issued in uk?



## MZB (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi,

would really appreciate if someone who has been through the legalisation process can help.

I am a qualified ACCA member who has been offered a senior post in Dubai, I do not have a degree but am in the process of getting my ACCA cert attested.

will UAE embassy recognise ACCA qualification?

has anyone else attested only a professional qualification certificate and was it OK?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Yep, they attested my one, but I think they'll attest a Chinese takeaway menu if you give them the right amount of money.


----------



## MZB (Jun 12, 2011)

LOL I'm might submit the Chinese menu and see what response I get....

thanks very much though... I don't have a degree but have been a member of ACCA for 5 years and have just been offered a job in Dubai.

how long have you been out there? And how do u find it.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I've been here 2 years, I'm finding it mostly good, although I am working for the same people I worked for in the UK for a couple of years.


----------



## MZB (Jun 12, 2011)

Sorry for the multiple questions...

How long does the visa process actually take once they have all the docs?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Assuming everything's in order, about 2 weeks all going well. Unfortunately, it rarely does.

One colleague took 4 months, at one point they told him "we can't issue your visa at the moment because you're out of the country" when he was standing in front of them.


----------



## MZB (Jun 12, 2011)

Also how well is ACCA recognised in Dubai and UAE


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Very well to be honest, in fact I'd say it's the highest regarded accounting qualification here.


----------



## MZB (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks very much for the info...

When I land in Dubai I owe you a drink


----------

